
LoopBack – 2020 Goals and Focus - dlau123
https://strongloop.com/strongblog/2020-goals/
======
Colegno
I definitely don't like LoopBack in many ways :

\- custom relationship (hasMany - hasOne - belongsTo - etc.)

\- lack of documentation

\- readability

\- overriding and custom model methods

\- console output in bottom banner

\- too heavy compared to Java Spring framework (this is just one example)

\- realy hard to custom in general

\- and more...

~~~
dlau123
Do you mean LoopBack 3 or LoopBack 4?

~~~
Colegno
LoopBack 3

